# Deer Cam Pics



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some great pics Duck! That second one is a real keeper. He is pretty heavy beamed and nice and high.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Those boys look like twins. They look like young bucks. They have good horns for young deer. Any idea of the age??? Have you been watching these guys or are they new to the area? I like the PVC feeder idea. How often do you fill the feeder? Does it drop into a pan or just onto the ground? Some freinds I hunt with built a few feeders out of old highway signs. Gravity feed but they hold a few bags of feed. The PVC would need filled more often I'm guessing. I bet you're waiting for old grandad to show up at the feeder.
Great shots..........


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice pics.

Are you using 4" sch 40 pipe for your feeder?

If so that second buck is a + or - 1" - 20" outside spread


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would not describe that second one as a young buck. Like Lundy said he has a very nice spread and great overall tine length. I would guess him to be at least 3.5 years old or more. The first one may go 2.5 years old. He has nice width but his mass and tine length are not there yet. He looks like he could be a real trophy in another year or two.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep...that second one has some really nice Horns...! Toot Toot.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Rodney, real nice!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Nice Rodney, real nice!!!


LMAO...


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry for the wrong use of the things on top of the bucks head. I didn't know 
that would be an issue. Horns, rack, antlers................ on the other hand you have ole slick head, baldy and she deer. Anyways, I really think those are both young deer due to the small bodies. I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder as they say. We had a real nice eight point taken one year that everyone swore was a four year old deer. We had him aged at the check station. His teeth told the story. Two maybe three years old. He was eating real good at one of our feeders. Also had a little antler enhancer mixed in with the feed. At deer camp we have many terms for the deer that get away. Most of which include raza frazin freakn stupid deer. Turns out they are smarter than we thought cause they got away.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Worminator,

It's not a big issue about horns, antlers or whatever  , just curious how people came to call them horns?

My buddy says he was raised in deep dark WV and that's all he ever heard "them" called, and he's not going to change, he's too old.  

I don't know if that buck is young or old, but if it's 4" sch 40 pipe it has an OD of 4.5". It's pretty easy to scale out the approximate current spread of around 20" outside. Pretty nice horns, antlers, rack, no matter what his age


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

10-4 on the nice rack....................... That would be a hard deer to let walk by ya.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice pic's and two nice deer


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

wow nice bucks . those on private land


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

A 2 1/2 year old deer is middle aged in this state.Ive killed numerous deer with the oldest being 5 1/2.99% of the time My deer fall in the 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 range.We did have a family friend kill one that was said to be 8 1/2 years old and it looked it,lol.It face was all full of grey hair and just looked really old.


----------

